# AMD Overdrive Scores



## Kevlo

So what are your benchmark scores in AMD Overdrive, i know its not a good Benchmarking tool but still it works, mine is 8366 on first run, second and third are obviously higher so only put your first base score.

Again My AMD Overdrive Benchmark Score: 8366


----------



## JMT668

how do I run it?

is says "amd overdrive capabilities have not been initialized yet, please try again later"?

Edit i figured it out and i get 9033!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
how do I run it?

is says "amd overdrive capabilities have not been initialized yet, please try again later"?

Thats odd, i only got that when i tried to run it on my old Opteron, but it should work for a 550


----------



## toyz72

i get 7724 on mine. hope that helps ya. i had to redo it,i had some stuff running.


----------



## blackguard

Here's mine. Not very spectacular. Just for reference on how the PhI stacks against the PhII


----------



## Sid Icarus

All I could manage was rather disappointing 6537. Kinda crappy considering my chipset and DDR3. Don't know what the bottleneck is.


----------



## razo007

the scores will change.. try repeat the benchmarking again and again.. you'll get different score from that ODD..


----------



## PaulWog

Ran it six times. I'm overclocked to 4.00GHz right now at 1.50v on my x4 955. Stock cooling maxed out at 57 celcius on 3dmark06. But I don't run this overclock on anything other than a quick benchmark. Still considering whether to overclock permanently (with new cooling), or stay stock 3.20GHz for a while.

Here's the six results:

9450
9482
9557
9503
9412
9454

And my 3dmark06 CPU score at 4.00GHz was 5315, if you want to know that.


----------



## AMD_Freak

best I could do is 9136


----------



## A-Dub

My PII 965 at stock speed scores 7577 (working some issues out, so nothing oc'd atm).

Integer: 18120
FP: 3853
Memory: 2870
Cache: 16250


----------



## DarkShooter

all i got was a simple 8183 at 3.4GHz, 1.35v..


----------



## Aestylis

8657 here.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry to necro this thread, but: Unnaturally fast memory for the win!


----------



## LeRoY DrAgOn

Stock system..just put together 8054


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Attachment 155768


----------



## Lefty67

8074


----------



## Phenomaniac

Dont know if it's too late to matter, but i got 9736


----------



## CerealKillah

My system scores a 10191.


----------



## Divineal

Heres my score
its a standard phenom ii 555 unlocked everything stock
andd ddr2 800 ram


----------



## The-Viper2

I did 3 runs:

1:7992
2:8032
3:9094

I really dont like this benchmark because the previous time i did this i got 8700 the first time and i didnt really change anything of my clocks


----------



## toyz72

i've found this bench mark go's higher with cpu overclock. at 3.6 i get 8400 and with 4.0 i get over 10,000. and this is only the cpu overclocked.


----------



## The Sandman

My PHII x2 555 gave me 9635.


----------



## nakiki

Mine is over 10k


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toyz72* 
i've found this bench mark go's higher with cpu overclock. at 3.6 i get 8400 and with 4.0 i get over 10,000. and this is only the cpu overclocked.

I would hope it goes higher, the more you overclock. Seeing how this benchmark is only for testing your AMD cpu.


----------



## MorbEIn

A question, I know this is about posting your scores and such, but is AOD worth downloading? I mean, if we have AOD that we can use to overclock easier, why are people still using BIOS?

I use BIOS to overclock, and this AOD has gotten me interested...

Sorry for hijacking the thread..









**Heard a lot of rumours about AOD F***ing up your system at times...**


----------



## KamuiRSX

Mine is 8243 at 3.4Ghz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MorbEIn* 
A question, I know this is about posting your scores and such, but is AOD worth downloading? I mean, if we have AOD that we can use to overclock easier, why are people still using BIOS?

I use BIOS to overclock, and this AOD has gotten me interested...

Sorry for hijacking the thread..









**Heard a lot of rumours about AOD F***ing up your system at times...**

Honestly, I like AOD for certain things so for me it's worth it to install it. Bios is better though. I've only had one problem with AOD and it was an installation problem that could only be solved by running system restore to before I tried to install it. Now though, it works perfectly. The only bad thing about it on my board is that it cannot control one of the voltages which is fine for me.


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Mine is 8243 at 3.4Ghz.

Honestly, I like AOD for certain things so for me it's worth it to install it. Bios is better though. I've only had one problem with AOD and it was an installation problem that could only be solved by running system restore to before I tried to install it. Now though, it works perfectly. The only bad thing about it on my board is that it cannot control one of the voltages which is fine for me.

hmm.. might give it a shot..


----------



## GanjaSMK

I scored 9643 w/ 1055T @ 3.75 & RAM @ 1600.


----------



## trimak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;8686042*
> i get 7724 on mine. hope that helps ya. i had to redo it,i had some stuff running.


I think the new version of AOD is messed up. Just installed it and where I got scores of about 11k with the old version i've increased performance to

CPU: 4.2GHz
RAM: 1.85GHz

Integer commputation: 33,600
Floating point computation: 21,430
Memory speed: 4,204
Cache Speed: 20,116

*System performance: 7,934*

Thoughts?

Yeh confirmed version 4 gives me 7.9k and version 3.2 gives me 11.2k


----------



## Tanks Tech

Overclocked my 2year old PII x4 945 to 3.6MHz and I got 8786, with CPU temp 34C after 6hours running! (fan cooling)


----------



## vinny8028

I got 9768









new score *10150*









Actually just got a 10450:thumb:


----------



## joanmypr




----------



## DocNrock

Hmmm, wonder why mine is only 7172? 980BE on a CHVF OC to 4.4G. First OC attempt is probably why...


----------



## DonArrington

10712


----------



## DOS Chuck

My 955BE, oc'd to 4.05GHz at stock voltages, will hit 10000 in Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and around 9300 under WindowsXP x64.


----------



## truckerguy

here is my score 10668 FX-8150 at 4.5Ghz with a H100


----------



## Jagged_Steel

They seem to have changed the way the score is calculated with the latest version of AOD. I score 2x-3x what the older postings here have and yet it calculates a lower score than the old postings. Same thing with your scores TG. If you plugged your test numbers into what is showing on the older AOD scores, it would be at least double what you are showing. Compare your numbers with DOSchuck above you. Your test numbers are mostly double his, yet he is using the old version and it scores him about the same.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

UPDATE: They definitely changed the benchmark. Here is a side by side comparison between DOS Chucks score posted above and Mine:


click to enlarge

All scores except memory speed are higher in my benchmark by a huge margin, and the one that isn't, the memory speed rating, is extremely suspect here. I have my Samsung's running at 1740 Mhz 8-8-824 and score a 12.08 GB/s with MaxxMemm. This would land me in 14th place on the AMD MaxxMem list here, and I am using all stock voltage daily driver settings. I know at least 4 of the scores above me are suicide runs on LN2 or DICE, so that means I am really in the top 10 on that list right now with real world hardware. 

DOS Chucks AOD memory score on an old version of AOD is 3100 and mine is 2700?!?!? If you could Chuck, please run a MaxxMem bench and see what it is. You can get MM through the MaxxMem club I linked to above. Also, you might try getting the new version of AOD HERE and see what score the new version gives you. I think starting a new thread with only AOD 4.2 scores is in order.


----------



## Adrenaline

Amd FX [email protected] 5861


----------



## DOS Chuck

Ok, the newest version of AOD does make a difference. Even though the 4 test items aren't TOO different from the earlier version, the overall score is. Here's my new score and MaxxMem for Jagged_Steel.


----------



## damric

Score: *8559* with AOD version 4.2.0



Let me know if you guys would like a fresh thread with organized scores. Version affects scores greatly.


----------



## CaptainMathias

My goal has been to get to 13000 and I did from about 6900. Also does anyone know of a different benchmarking tool or the most popular one?


----------



## BpDaBeast

okay lets see what we got here lol.

my score.png 398k .png file


im expecting my water cooler to come in the mail tomorrow =D so i will overclock more. ohh and this is on the stock cooler haha these processors arent realy that bad!


----------



## DOS Chuck

I have yet to have been able to hit 7000 and I'm running an AMD 955 BE oc'd to 4.05GHz but, and I know this is my bottleneck, I have 8GB of DDR2 RAM. I'm pretty sure once I upgrade to an ASUS M5A97 or a Sabertooth with 16GB of DDR3 RAM, I'll probably do better.


----------



## DOS Chuck

AIDA Extreme or OCCT.


----------



## DOS Chuck

CaptainMathias..................try AIDA Extreme or OCCT.


----------



## VirgoRival

uh...stock system and noob here but

5656

orz


----------



## FoRcE72

New AMD 8350FX Build



My Complete Setup Here Pics Included


----------



## vSpooKy

Score 12757


----------



## Kemroush

Hi guys. I would love if somebody can help me with overclocking or give me some advice about things I'm doing wrong.

I have a problem with my pc speed. I know its not the latest pc gaming machine, but it still could be enough for me. Interresting is one thing. My result in AMD OverDrive Benchmark is just low - 4061. The weird thing, is... when I play GW 2 and FPS are about 30 +- (medium details), but sometimes when I start the game, my FPS are extremly low. I didn't make any changes, just exit the game and re-start it.

Procesor: AMD Phenom II x2 550 - 3,415GhZ (a bit overclocked)
RAM: DDR2 SDRAM 4GB
GPU: Radeon HD 5870 - overclocked to 850MhZ (core), 1200MhZ (memory)


----------



## yodazb

My system runs with:
AMD fx 8320
G.skill 8 GB 1866 14000
MSI 990FXA-GD65 V2
Radeon HD 6850

I kinda thought this was a nice way to show off what a little bit of over clocking can do. And I've had this cpu up to 4.9 before "mind you I'm on air cooling". 13124 was the final bench at 4.6 Ghz. "updated"


----------



## MrWayne

Stock FX-8320, HIS 7850, Corsair 8GB Ram


----------



## Barnaboss

Hello i am new here and i just updated my pc. I have the vishera 8350 and sabertooth gen 3, and am considering pc because i only get 40- 50 fps in the secret world.



overdrive score 12257, any advice on what i should do
, oh card is a pny 660 ti


----------



## yodazb

How much RAM do you have and what's the speed of it? And do you run an HDD or a SSD? If HDD what speed?


----------



## bokchoi

A10-5800K 4.66ghz
HyperX Genesis 16gb 2260mhz
igpu 1151mhz


----------



## bokchoi

A10-5800K 4.66ghz
HyperX Genesis 16gb 2260mhz
igpu 1151mhz


----------



## Barnaboss

16 gb of ripjaw 1866 - run a ssd


----------



## Barnaboss

also how do i add my pc rig to my sig.

also srry bout newb questions


----------



## yodazb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barnaboss*
> 
> also how do i add my pc rig to my sig.
> 
> also srry bout newb questions


Do you have Vsync turned on? If so try turning it off. And I just added my rig to my profile in the editing for that.


----------



## Barnaboss

no vsync is off - maybe its just the game.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I've noticed AMD processors run a hell of a lot better when you uncorepark, hpet windows and run a resolution timer on them. I'm running a near stock a10-5800k and am scoring equal to Bokchoi's.

When using an APU most games vsync will provides the best of the lowest frames. For example instead of playing games at 24 fps which will spike to 70 fps at times, I'll achieve 30 fps or even 32 but not get any higher. I find frame stability a better gaming experience than it's maxium peak frames.


----------



## Devildog83

How is this?


----------



## Devildog83

Just a little better.


Ignore the CPUZ, that was after I clocked back down to 4.6. This was at 4.81


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just a little better.
> 
> 
> Ignore the CPUZ, that was after I clocked back down to 4.6. This was at 4.81


Best clocks are the one's you do in bios. You unpark your cores? Nice score btw.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Best clocks are the one's you do in bios. You unpark your cores? Nice score btw.


I clocked in bios but I set the multiplier at 21 so I could clock it back down to 20 and 4.6 GHZ with a lower voltage in the AI suite w/o having to restart into UEFI. I don't know what unpark the cores means, sorry if that sounds ignorant but I am kinda new to OC'ing. I love the CHVFZ because I can also set up my laptop with ROG connect and OC from there while monitoring programs and prime are running to watch what is happening while I clock.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I clocked in bios but I set the multiplier at 21 so I could clock it back down to 20 and 4.6 GHZ with a lower voltage in the AI suite w/o having to restart into UEFI. I don't know what unpark the cores means, sorry if that sounds ignorant but I am kinda new to OC'ing. I love the CHVFZ because I can also set up my laptop with ROG connect and OC from there while monitoring programs and prime are running to watch what is happening while I clock.


Core parking is a way windows manages to save power consumption, unfortunately this doesn't save power on an AMD. Core parking locks cores from being used.

Disabling it will improve your performance.

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

Try it out!


----------



## Devildog83

I unlocked them thank you.



+ rep


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> I have yet to have been able to hit 7000 and I'm running an AMD 955 BE oc'd to 4.05GHz but, and I know this is my bottleneck, I have 8GB of DDR2 RAM. I'm pretty sure once I upgrade to an ASUS M5A97 or a Sabertooth with 16GB of DDR3 RAM, I'll probably do better.


Please get a sabertooth or at least a M5a99X evo R2.0, you will be glad if you are overclocking at all. The 970 is not that great for it.


----------



## rick006

I have a score of 12385 running an FX8320 is that ok for what it is and I am sorry for lack of knowledge
from Rick


----------



## Devildog83

Can you send a clip or pic, I would love to know what memory and mobo you have. I could be better able to answer your question then. No problem being a noob, everyone is at some point. I kinda still am.


----------



## Silikon

Oh gosh, all of youses' results are lightyears ahead of mine. I must not be optimizing my system very good or there's something wrong with my rig. The rig's M5a97 mobo, 960T OC'd to 3.9GHz, and 16GB of RAM. A pretty high end rig but I'm only getting a lowly score of 6300-6400... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silikon*
> 
> Oh gosh, all of youses' results are lightyears ahead of mine. I must not be optimizing my system very good or there's something wrong with my rig. The rig's M5a97 mobo, 960T OC'd to 3.9GHz, and 16GB of RAM. A pretty high end rig but I'm only getting a lowly score of 6300-6400... What am I doing wrong?
> 
> amdbenchmark.png 523k .png file


Your memory with 16 gigs actually beets mine but the reason my overall score is that high is because it's with an FX8350 @ 4.8 and 4.6 Ghz.


----------



## Silikon

Just upgraded to a 8350 and oh man what a HUGE jump in performance! I am definitely impressed.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silikon*
> 
> Just upgraded to a 8350 and oh man what a HUGE jump in performance! I am definitely impressed.


Really nice improvement. If you had a 990 chipset like the Crosshair, sabertooth or a ud5 or ud7 it would even get better.


----------



## TELVM

Good ole Phenom II still soldiering on decorously.


----------



## Tugz

FX8350 @4.6Ghz
UD5 Mobo
8Gig Gskill 1866ram
2xHD7950


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> FX8350 @4.6Ghz
> UD5 Mobo
> 8Gig Gskill 1866ram
> 2xHD7950


That works.


----------



## bphillips712

Just upgraded to a 8350 from a 4100 and scored 12611.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bphillips712*
> 
> Just upgraded to a 8350 from a 4100 and scored 12611.


Gotta love that Vishera!!


----------



## bphillips712

Yeah, huge difference from bulldozer. I ran some apps on only 4 cores and it runs way more smoothly than the 4100. Gets better constant speed and does a better job at actual bulldozing tasks. If it is affordable I recommend either the 8320 or 8350. Amazing pieces to have.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bphillips712*
> 
> Yeah, huge difference from bulldozer. I ran some apps on only 4 cores and it runs way more smoothly than the 4100. Gets better constant speed and does a better job at actual bulldozing tasks. If it is affordable I recommend either the 8320 or 8350. Amazing pieces to have.


So true. I am putting together a budget APU system now with an A8 6600k. I am wondering how that will do in the benchmark test here. By the way I recommend the 8350 for the extra bucks. The 8320 can be tough to get to 4.7 Ghz and my 8350 does it without issues. It's $180 now at the Egg and worth every penny.


----------



## Cool Bowties

No overclocking with the rig listed below (Clawhammer), I scored a 12,577 overall first time out.


----------



## pound4pound

they will all be close


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pound4pound*
> 
> they will all be close


It seems to me you should be a little higher with the 8350 at 5.0 Ghz and 16 Ghz of memory. I set mine at 4.8 with 8 Ghz of memory and got 13,546. I did have the FSB at 235 and the multiplier at 21 which is kinda backwards compared to your overclock.


----------



## pound4pound

it goes on stock cpu clock speeds
and my ram is stock 1600mhz
you have faster ram


----------



## incubated

this is the highest i've ever scored, especially on the floating points. i'm running fx-6300 at 4.5ghz on m5a97 r2.0 with 2133 g.skill sticks


----------



## sharpy89

Just got a 12503 on AMD OverDrive

nothing been OC as of yet


----------



## Devildog83

4.8 on 8350 Trident X @ 2300 1.69v


----------



## Zig-Zag

12466 for mine old

New mobo ram and HD 12800


----------



## MjrMalfunkshn

here are my results with no overclocking as of yet. looking at installing an H100i next week and messing with overclocking then. will post that once i get it finished.


----------



## killerfurball

Well just went through this after reading this thread and getting curious.

Total score was 12979

Integer Comp: 80000

Floating Point Comp: 18880

Memory Speed 2674

Cache Speed: 28248

FX 3820 overclocked to 4.51 ghz


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

12263, first run ever. fx-8320 stock.


----------



## Razzaa

11,920


----------



## MjrMalfunkshn

did a little overclocking and have been stable at the 4.7ghz mark for the last day or so. going to let it run a little more for my personal liking then maybe try hitting that 5.0 mark. here is what i am getting now:



little better than the stock was, and alot cooler with that H100i....really liking that it is staying less than 30 Celsius.


----------



## arcticchill360

Just ran the benchmark im getting...
integer comp 8000
floating point 21070
mem speed 2954
cache 28578

System performance score 13259


----------



## PcGamer1977

Fx 9370 slight overclock- Memory at 1866mhz can go to 2000mhz.










Don't know if this Thread is dead but my old Fx 6100 only scored 6000 points on this benchmark, so iam guessing it has something to do with tha amount of cores or no?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Has anyone broken 14,000 with a Amd cpu? I wonder if someone with an Intel cpu can run this test just for comparison sake?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Has anyone broken 14,000 with a Amd cpu? I wonder if someone with an Intel cpu can run this test just for comparison sake?


I dont think the AMD software would work with an Intel.....i could be wrong though.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I dont think the AMD software would work with an Intel.....i could be wrong though.


Forks and spoons, tools for different needs and purposes. AMD and Intel, tools for different needs and purposes. Benchmarks are lame once you understand that. What's your need?









Just because you can use a fork like a spoon or spoon like a fork they still ineffective doing the other's job. That's why I use the spork(APU).


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Forks and spoons, tools for different needs and purposes. AMD and Intel, tools for different needs and purposes. Benchmarks are lame once you understand that. What's your need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you can use a fork like a spoon or spoon like a fork they still ineffective doing the other's job. That's why I use the spork(APU).


Really? A spork...........


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Really? A spork...........


SPORKS! Not quite effective in both, but redefining it's own uses! HECK making ice-cream tub binges easier. Knorks are cool too! Great for eating steak!


----------



## drm8627

im running a 750k oced to 4.0
6950 2gb gpu
8 gb of ddr3 2400 g skil
msi a88x g45 gaming mobo
120gb ssd (for windows)
500 gb hdd for game files.

any my score is 2750...........is that right


----------



## SlowSpyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Has anyone broken 14,000 with a Amd cpu? I wonder if someone with an Intel cpu can run this test just for comparison sake?


Hi all,

New member here. I am messing around with my FX 9370, trying a per module approach to overclocking. I thought I'd share my score (14253).


----------



## dman3285

Yep, broke 14,100 today, AMD FX 9590 OC to 5.3 ghz.. Running like a beast


----------



## Ty85

I got a 13530


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fphyatt

Okay you all!
Read it, but I don´t understand it!
My scores ran from 9951 to 9998.
A little over it ran 10398, then back to 10337.
But steady: about 9980
Any explanation of those variations? No values changed in BIOS!


----------



## fphyatt

Could we all be decising ONE thing? It depends on your MoBo and the rest of your HW!


----------



## Dam5968

I ran a 12,806 with my 8320 oc to 4.4 (1.3750 volts). And my 270x oc to 1150/ 1450 memory and 1250 vlta.


----------



## kcchevyguy

Just built this box and my first benchmark score is 10569. Is that good? I am running an FX 6350 right out of the box and a gigabyte main board 990FXA-UD3. ASUS HD 6450 graphics card.


----------



## sb43

13269 on my rig, running at 4.7, not too shabby!


----------



## kcchevyguy

Looks like you need a bit more storage. LOL Sounds like a seriously mean machine.
Jim


----------



## sharpy89

Got me a solid 12923 - nothing OC..
Sabertooth 990
FX 8350


----------



## Fenrisul

Selfmade Desktop (2013)

CM Storm Tower Windows 7 Professional 64 bit 4096 MB DDR3 SDRAM
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor Overclock CPU 3.8 GHz XFX Radeon HD 5870 Overclock GPU 950MHz

250GB SSD Samsung 850 EVO Basic (System and Games)
1TB Hitachi HD 2x (Storage)



enoth for the new Games?


----------



## Giorgosaxis

CPU AMD FX-8370 4ghz (no OC) - Asus Sabertooth 990FX - 8gb ram at 1600Mhz - SSD Sandisk UltraII 128GB - Western Digital Caviar Black 500gb- GpuSapphire R9 280 3gb.


----------



## sb43

here's mine

13,353 not too shabby!


----------



## sb43

13,367, a few bumps Higher.
Running at 4.7


----------



## Solohuman

Hexacore goodness with air cooling... *11231*


----------



## Solohuman

Playing with BCLK or FSB values @ 4.5GHz gives bit of boost... *11347* and for the record... smoother in games too!









Improves IPC imo...


----------



## greencookie

Running without any overclock - *12747*


----------



## jaredismee

12724 first try
12877 second run

8350 @ 4.38ghz


----------



## lilwolfgx

7720 on my AMS a10 7870k not OC


----------



## lilwolfgx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilwolfgx*
> 
> 7720 on my AMS a10 7870k not OC


AMD*


----------



## jaredismee

upped the daily overclock i use to 4.51 recently, and just retested at 13011.


----------



## lilwolfgx

damn ig im low tier


----------



## gapottberg




----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


had to run it one more time after seeing that


----------



## gapottberg

Feels good to know there is functionally very little difference between these 2 FX 8 cores when properly OCed. I got mine through a Microcenter in store only Black Friday deal. It was a steal at $90 plus an additional $50 discount to the overall price when comboed with a Motherboard.


----------



## dirk111

Not too shabby, for a 100$ chip. FX 8300 FTW


----------



## Undervolter

12599 (first and only run, made under system virtualization, because i don't intend keeping it and don't want garbage leftovers).

[email protected]


----------



## poah

OC fx 6300 @ 4.4ghz 10609


----------



## Redwoodz

A6 7400K Dual core @ 4.3GHZ- 1866MHz RAM @ 9-10-9-28-37

6653


----------



## Fhsbak541

this is was I got https://gyazo.com/61d5e06b67c9a76b766232bb8eb59fd9


----------



## MishelLngelo

FX 6350 @ 4.82GHz 11237


----------



## sb43

Ya know, I just quit. I got caught up in the scores and overclocking. Who cares? My rig runs great at a slight overclock. My set up is the golden child. I hit 5.,0 .... it ran, but wasn't terribly stable. I hit 4.7 and it was steady as a rock. Why cook my machine? I'm happy at 4.7

Edit: I had to edit my O.C 4.7..... Good


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Ya know, I just quit. I got caught up in the scores and overclocking. Who cares? My rig runs great at a slight overclock. My set up is the golden child. I hit 5.,0 .... it ran, but wasn't terribly stable. I hit 4.3 and it was steady as a rock. Why cook my machine? I'm happy at 4.7


OC is sport, should be in Olympics !!


----------



## sb43

Overclocking Olympics! aWESOME! I hate typing while drinking!. lol


----------



## EpOorklep

Score.jpg 122k .jpg file


Watercooled eco/silent UEFI setting.

CPU.jpg 248k .jpg file


*edit* it should show the pictures but once again im failing BB code 101


----------



## MjrMalfunkshn

was finally able to find a guide that helped me get stable without heat issues. got my FX-8350 setup and stable at 4.7ghz and upped ram from 1600mhz to 1866mhz. been stable now for three days and here is a screenie of the A.O.D. benchmark tool. pretty happy with this i think. Not sure what is a good score, but that seems pretty good to me.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AvfEW4G5szWjkUU4eRgGidqlBEq1


----------



## dirk111

Got it to 4.6 on a corsair h60 push/pull not bad

Screenshot2.png 623k .png file


----------



## MjrMalfunkshn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirk111*
> 
> Got it to 4.6 on a corsair h60 push/pull not bad
> 
> Screenshot2.png 623k .png file


looks pretty sweet. really looking forward to seeing what the new AM4's can do. I am happy with what i have and have been for 3+yrs now so wont be rushing out...but really want to see how they do performance wise.


----------



## alibongo

AMD Athlon II x4 620
8gb croshair
Gigabyte gtx 650ti

First run 4080
2nd 4269
3rd 4557
4th 4871
5th 4879
6th 4936
7th best score 5230 averages around 5k
Clocked at 3.25MHz


----------



## tedshino




----------



## gapottberg

From what I can gather an 8 core FX around 4.5GHz is netting about 13,000 points +_- 200pts or so on average. Seems to be a lot of variablilty between runs in the same set up too.

It is an interesting tool but I wish they had made it more reliable and with comparitive data already loaded in like CPU-z or Cinebench R15 have.


----------

